# can you worm pregnant doe's?



## boerlover95 (Jan 24, 2013)

i have a small herd of boers and ive had my FB buck runnin with them since the 18th of dec and i want to worm them im sure they dont really need it but i like to stay on top of it because of the crazy weather we've been havin here in NC would it be ok to worm them or would it knock the kids out if they have settled just a newbie lookin for some advice thanks for any answers


----------



## gafarmgirl (Jan 2, 2013)

Yes you can as long as the Wormar you are using says you can't . I use pellet or liquid and they are fine and it dosent say anything about don't use in pregnant goats. And all the people I know worm there pregnant dose . I also use Herbal warmer when there milking and that's the safest stuff out there. Hope I helped ?


----------



## boerlover95 (Jan 24, 2013)

thank you gafarmgirl!!! should i wait till their a little further along before i worm them or should i be ok to do it now? and sorry i didnt reply quicker ive got a fussy bottle baby lol 

and thanks again


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, I'm not sure they all say not to give to the preggers...I have it written on the bottles that are "no, no's" in black markers. At this time I only use Ivermectin for pregnant does. No to Ivermectin plus, Valbazin. And, don't rotate your dewormers, use 1 till it stops working, then switch.

I prefer to deworm before breeding, and then, the day they kid. But, I have used the ivermectin with no problem.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

our vet is also recommending to use the same wormer year after year until it stops working. 
Can't use valbazen on pregnant animals. It can abort them.

We use cydectin and since it has no tapworm medicine in it, we use equimax horse paste on some of ours during the summer for the tapeworm. In our area, ivermectin is useless as an oral wormer for internal parasites, so it is the 2nd ingredients in the equimax(prazaquintal) that kills the tapeworms very well.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

"use 1 till it stops working, then switch." That is exactly how you breed resistance! Never mind that not all wormers kill all types of worms.


----------



## gafarmgirl (Jan 2, 2013)

You can worm them now just keep track when the next time to Do it . Mines every six weeks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How do their gums look? Dark pink, light pink or white?

The buck should be removed, if you are done breeding. Later in pregnancy the Does have a discharge making the buck think they are in season. Chasing and stressing them.


----------



## boerlover95 (Jan 24, 2013)

toth boer goats no i have'nt checked their gums or anything lately but they are all fat happy and healthy i just wormed them about two months ago but like i said before i always try to on top of it im using valbazen broad spectrum for goats cattle and sheep and it says not to give to pregnant does until 30 days in to pregnancy or 30 days after the buck/ram was removed i think im gonna run my buck in with them for a few more weeks because hes only 11 months old and is justa tad bit shorter then my 4yr old boer doe so i want to be sure everyone is bred and then deworm them. and one more thing has anyone else besides me lost goats because of crappy safeguard? back in 07 i lost my first 3 boers using safeguard goat wormer. was that just bad luck or what? i fed them grain and hay every day and wormed them once every month they just started getting scours and losing weight and then died i felt sooooooo bad because i had them so tame they would follow me every where i was heart broken


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If you just wormed them 2 months ago, I myself, would not worm them right now, they can wait until after they kid. Especially if, they are nice and healthy. Over worming like that, can make them immuned to the wormer, it will stop working. 

Valbezen shouldn't be given to pregnant goats at all. 


Safeguard horse Paste is very safe, even if overdosed. It is given in a dosage of triple the amount for goats for it to even work. The kids may of been immuned to it or it may of been underdosed. I know in our area, vets here confirmed, it doesn't work for us, even at the higher dosage. So, you may of lost those goats to worms cause the wormer was either over used, underdosed or has stopped working for your Goats.


----------



## boerlover95 (Jan 24, 2013)

i forget the dosage per lb of body weight for the safeguard but i always gave them maybe a 1/2 cc more then i thought they should have and then again after my goats died i talked to some breeders in my area and they told me i should have just dug a hole and threw the wormer and goats in it cause it would come to that anyway. it just didnt work from the time i got the goats their coats stayed dull and they just never were any count from the crappy wormer i will never ever use it again. but i think i will probably just wait till they kid to worm them should be some where around the middle of may i cant wait to see what kinda color i get im hoping for a lot of color 

thanks again!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Those breeders are harsh in telling you, but, it is true with that wormer. Depending on what kind of worms you are treating, regular Ivomec cattle injectable down the throat, is a good and safe one, that still works for us. Valbezen is for tapes if they have tape worms. 

The dosage you gave was underdosed.


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Ok so going worm all six of mine today later on 4- bred does and the two bucks .
I think my Pygmy are fine but my boer buck I think he does if u push on his right side of his belly real soft like air and his left side real hard and solid.going use the paste that we use for our horses that's what a few have told me to do.


----------



## boerlover95 (Jan 24, 2013)

Imthegrt1
I would use valbazen or some other well known wormer on the Boer buck and the pygmy buck an the paste on the does. I always try to do a little more for my bucks because after all ur herd as only as good as ur buck


----------

